

Four Kinds of Startups - robertbud1
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2011/04/19/four-kinds-of-startups/

======
wyclif
Two kinds of startups:

1\. Those that generate profit.

2\. Those that do not generate profit.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Heh, not exactly deep or profound, but accurate.

The article of course was going for the meta-point of how the target market
for a startup can influence its success. It wasn't clear if teams had a harder
time executing against requirements for customers that were _not_ like
themselves or not. (Groupon is cited as a successful company that targeted
customers who were not like groupon employees).

The actual situation is so much more deeply nuanced than just that, that I can
understand the simplification above of 'either they succeed or they don't'

